# حد عايز برنامج type 3



## mohmed.alex2009 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اثناء بحثى على الانترنت وجدت رابط لبرنامج type3 على 2سى دى
cd1
http://ask4file.com/?ls=364940&f=cd1.rar
cd2
http://ask4file.com/?ls=364941&f=cd2.rar


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

ايه ياجماعة 13مشاهدة بدون رد واحد على العموم انا عامل الموضوع اساسا لفائدة العامة ولا محدش يمع اساس عن البرنامج ده


----------



## cadnet (23 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## رضا كامل (23 أكتوبر 2010)

انا بالفعل ما ليش معرفة بالبرنامج ده .
ممكن تعرفنا بيه و بامكانياته ؟
و شكرا مقدما أخي الكريم


----------



## سيف الدين علي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الغريب انا اشتريت البرنامج تايب 3 من شهر بمبلغ محترم انت عمالك بتحكي عن برنامج موجود على النت انت حقا نزلته لانه موجود عندي مع دنجل يا ريت تفيدني كيفيه تنزيله اما لم استطع تنزيله بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بصراحةانا شغال على الارت بس فى الاخوة بيقولو انه مش موجود زى الارت على النت وعلشان كده عملت الموضوع ده الاستفادة انت اشتريته بس ممكن اخوه غيرك يستفيدوا من الموضوع ده


----------



## أبوالبراء المقلدي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

يجزيك الله خيراا
وان استطعت تنزيل البرنامج وتشغيله ولم يطلب دونجل كما هو معروف عن البرنامج أنه لا يعمل بدون دونجل سيتم ان شاء الله شرح العمل عليه


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى ابو البراء على المشاركة وبصراحة انت اخ عزيز وانسان محترم ربنا يوفقك


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

وده رابط ثانى لنفس البرنامج
http://ask4file.com/?ls=424348&f=12_E-Type_3_parts.rar


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى ابو البراء نزل من الرابط الثانى افضل 3روابط وخلاص


----------



## بوغالم (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكن البرنامج يحتاج الكراك


----------



## احمد سعدي عبدالرزا (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ونتمنى منك المزيد حياك الله:14:


----------



## khalidE (6 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## taherispeng (21 فبراير 2011)

ممكن جزاكم الله خيرا لو في حد نزلهم من depositefile يرفعهم علي مكان تاني


----------



## بسمات العلى (24 فبراير 2011)

أخي لو سمحت ممكن تعطينا نبذة بسيطة عن الرابط


----------



## sas111 (24 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## شيرليان (15 أبريل 2011)

*كيفية شرءtype 3*



mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> وده رابط ثانى لنفس البرنامج
> http://ask4file.com/?ls=424348&f=12_e-type_3_parts.rar


 عزيزى شكرا لك ارجو الافادة كيف اشترى هذا البرنامج لماكينة ليزر


----------



## omar125o (19 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## chawkiz (19 يونيو 2011)

البرنامج لا يعمل الا بالدونجل 

الرجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء

لا يوجد كراك لهذا البرنامج الرجاءء

لا تضيعو الوقت انا متاكد 10000 في 100


----------

